# mb



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

has any buddy heard of a mb street sweeper ?


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

we use to have a mb cruiser back in the 1970s it was a machine ahead of its time


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i drive one it sweeps it all up lol do have any pics of it that would be nice


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

I Have Some I Will Have To Look For Them


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

A Couple Pictures From The Past


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

One More A 1969 Mobil 2te4 We Used This Machine Until 1992 And Was A Excellent Machine When We Sold It


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

nice pic thank you for them if you got more send them if you know any one that has a mb for parts will you let me know ty


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

*Mb Cruiser*

Big Bird Check Out Ebay Item #330257677841 You Might Need It


----------

